# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Flush Panel Door

## Otwaymist

I need to find a Flush Panel Door which is 820mm x 2120mm. :Doh:  
I live in Heidelberg (Melb) and I would be eternally grateful if anyone in Vic knows of a joinery (or backyarder?) who could put this weird shaped creature together for me. Many thanks in anticipation, Doug.

----------


## seriph1

not so weird, just a little tall  :Smilie:    -   what's the application i.e. internal or external? To have it made would be expensive... at least that's what I thought when I was told $780 for an internal panel door. Anyway, there are many folks here who could help I reckon .... might just be a matter of time and you'll get what you're after  :Biggrin:

----------


## Otwaymist

Thanks for your reply ..................... This door has to go into an external position ... I can build it, buit I know someone in Victoria is jigged up better than me to deal with what is a one off job for me. If someone is jigged up to do custom sized doors, I certainly will be recommending them in a couple of spots ............. Thanks, Doug.

----------


## Bloss

Not quite sure what you see as being hard about this one - 820 is a standard width and a standard door would be 2040 high so all you need to do is to add an 80 mm piece on the top or bottom, or a 40 mm to the top _and_ bottom.  
In any case a second hand yard is likely to have external flush panel doors that are those dimensions or suitable for cutting down - which is much easier than adding and can be done with a handsaw if that's all you have. These can usually be had for $30-40 or less (or more if for example it were cedar).

----------

